# Transitioning from Burton Rental to own Burton boots experiences?



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I've just returned from my first snowboard trip (5 days), where I rented some well used Burton Men's Progression (US 9.5) lace up boots with the Imprint 1 liner. On the last day I had to switch to some US 10 size boots as the lace broke and they had no more US 9.5 boots. While I found the US 9.5 boots generally ok comfort wise I did notice by the end of each day my big toe on my left foot was getting sore and by the end of the vacation it was becoming bruised. The US 10.0 boots didn't give me heel lift, but I did find my toes could move up and down a lot.

In addition to snowboarding in the boots, I also wore them and walked in them for about an hour before snowboarding in the morning, for an hour in the lunch break and for about 2 to 2.5 hours in the afternoon after my snowboarding session finished. I didn't loosen them so not sure if this would perhaps have caused any of the toe pain as I would be having a different stance compared to when on the snowboard?

I'm also a beginner so my technique is far from great which maybe could have meant I was improperly using my toes within the boot to get on my toe and heel edges?

I plan to go to my local ski/snowboard shop this weekend and put my name on the list for next season for some Burton Step On Swath boots which have the Imprint 3 liner. While I hope they will have enough stock next season for me to try both a 9.5 and 10.0 size I have a few questions that I am hoping any forum members with more experience could answer. I also plan to try some other Burton boots this weekend that have the Imprint 3 liner to see if I feel any noticeable difference in 9.5 to 10.0.

1) Is there likely to be much difference in an old rental Imprint 1 liner vs my own Imprint 3 liner boots regarding my left toe or length of the foot liner space? i.e. will just the better liner alleviate some of the pain I experienced in a 9.5?
2) How likely is the walking around in the rental boots likely to contribute to the toe pain?
3) How likely is my beginner (i.e. poor) technique likely to contribute to the toe paint? (Note: I did take lessons and will continue to do so next year)
4) Any other considerations or thoughts people can share?

I did measure my feet using the Mondo guide approach on the forum. It is possible I pushed my heel too far back so I will have my wife re-measure this weekend.

Right = 27.1 / 10.0
Left = 27.3 / 9.8

Thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

The rental boot liners are going to be beat to death. New boots will be drastically better. They will actually conform to your foot. Pain is most likely from your foot moving around in the boot.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

Just know, if you are new to boards or skis...the boots are a process of learning. Read and research everything you can about boot fitting and mods. At this point you don't know what you don't know about boots. The first place to start is your feet...know yer peds...size, arches, instep, toes, bunions and any weird deformities. Also consult with wiredsport, read the boot faq sticky, watch BA's boot fitting vids and try on at least 20-30 different pair of boots....before you buy boots.

My most recent boot purchase was reasonably informed for a 16 season snow hound...had them fitted and felt fine at the boot fitters. But on the hill they were terrible. A couple trips back to the boot fitter, some major mods and 2-3 days of on mountain fitting...go out for a run...back to the lodge with tape, scissors and foam...make adjustments...back out for another run or 2....and repeat. Lastly at home another couple of hours of fine tuning with the bench grinder/sander; then glue up and covering with tape. Finally on day 6 of riding...slipper nirvana and outstanding performance.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Thanks for the responses. I've been researching and have tried on a few boots when I was at the store a couple of weeks ago although wanted to see how my 5 day snowboarding experience went before doing any more serious trying on of boots. As my preference is to go for the Step On system it limits my options - which is both a pro and a con. 

Obviously if I try the Step On boots and find they are not suitable then I'll have to rethink my approach, although the new Burton boots I've tried on e.g. Moto BOA etc suggest that the general Burton design is broadly compatible to my foot shape, so I am hopeful.

thanks

TheSalamander


----------



## Doraibu (Aug 13, 2017)

please don't buy step on as a complete beginner... i can see Burton marketing is very effective...


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

wrathfuldeity said:


> Just know, if you are new to boards or skis...the boots are a process of learning. Read and research everything you can about boot fitting and mods. At this point you don't know what you don't know about boots. The first place to start is your feet...know yer peds...size, arches, instep, toes, bunions and any weird deformities. Also consult with wiredsport, read the boot faq sticky, watch BA's boot fitting vids and try on at least 20-30 different pair of boots....before you buy boots.
> 
> My most recent boot purchase was reasonably informed for a 16 season snow hound...had them fitted and felt fine at the boot fitters. But on the hill they were terrible. A couple trips back to the boot fitter, some major mods and 2-3 days of on mountain fitting...go out for a run...back to the lodge with tape, scissors and foam...make adjustments...back out for another run or 2....and repeat. Lastly at home another couple of hours of fine tuning with the bench grinder/sander; then glue up and covering with tape. Finally on day 6 of riding...slipper nirvana and outstanding performance.


To add more pain during this learning process, you actually learn what boots you want while you learn snowboard. The technique/aggressiveness/riding style/terrains will all change your preference. You will never know what you don't know until you know it. Just get the size and fit relatively right to start with.

I bought three pairs of same boots the day I figure this out. But very likely in 5 years things will change.


----------



## LALUNE (Feb 23, 2017)

Doraibu said:


> please don't buy step on as a complete beginner... i can see Burton marketing is very effective...


Why? If getting the right size and fit, I feel SOs will benefit beginner/intermediate riders the most.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

I’m 46 and planning to board along side my wife and kids who ski. I do not have any interest in the park and happy to have convenience over 110% performance. Hence the Step On system, assuming the boots fit my feet, aligns well to my requirements. Cost is less of an issue. 

While I don’t have high expectations of becoming a super advanced snowboarder, if that were to happen and I find the Step On system too limiting then I would just buy new boots and bindings. 

Likewise, if as a beginner I find that I dislike the Step On approach after a few weeks I would replace them with something else. 

In all my research I have found very little to indicate that the Step On system does not meet my needs assuming I find the boots comfortable. 

TheSalamander


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

TheSalamander said:


> In all my research I have found very little to indicate that the Step On system does not meet my needs assuming I find the boots comfortable.


The issue might be that they're very responsive, which isn't what you want as a beginner. But if you find that's a problem, you can always use the Step-on boots with some normal bindings for a while.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TheSalamander said:


> I’m 46 and planning to board along side my wife and kids who ski. I do not have any interest in the park and happy to have convenience over 110% performance. Hence the Step On system, assuming the boots fit my feet, aligns well to my requirements. Cost is less of an issue.
> 
> While I don’t have high expectations of becoming a super advanced snowboarder, if that were to happen and I find the Step On system too limiting then I would just buy new boots and bindings.
> 
> ...


Since you were a skier...maybe do hardboots....my Atomic Backlands are the best boots I've ever had, comfort wise, convenience and performance and if you use the One Binding System and the sparks Dyno Dh bindings...you will at least look like a super advanced badass snowboarder...and will likely become one in a fairly quick manner. Besides then you will be in a likely position to at least be able to keep up with Mrs. Salamander >


----------



## pointblank (Feb 26, 2015)

TheSalamander said:


> I’m 46 and planning to board along side my wife and kids who ski. I do not have any interest in the park and happy to have convenience over 110% performance. Hence the Step On system, assuming the boots fit my feet, aligns well to my requirements. Cost is less of an issue.
> 
> While I don’t have high expectations of becoming a super advanced snowboarder, if that were to happen and I find the Step On system too limiting then I would just buy new boots and bindings.
> 
> ...


Your wife will appreciate the burton step on as you can bind in coming off the chair without needing to stop so she doesn't have to wait for you.

The convenience factor is 11/10 and I already know that i will not go back to strap bindings.


----------



## SlvrDragon50 (Mar 25, 2017)

I don't see a reason to not get Step On as long as the boot its right. The problem with Step On is your boots need to fit absolutely PERFECT because there are no straps to make up for small differences in size.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

If convenience is a major point you can also look into Flow bindings.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

While I appreciate the dialogue and viewpoints we are verging off topic from my query which was around the fit of a used rental Imprint 1 Burton boot vs a new Imprint 3 Burton boot with respect to the pain/bruising of my front foot big toe. 

Assuming they fit me and are appropriately comfortable then I am already decided on buying the Swath Step On boots/bindings. If for some reason they don’t fit then I’ll post a new thread on other options ;-)

Thanks and appreciated!

TheSalamander


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

TheSalamander said:


> While I appreciate the dialogue and viewpoints we are verging off topic from my query which was around the fit of a used rental Imprint 1 Burton boot vs a new Imprint 3 Burton boot *with respect to the pain/bruising of my front foot big toe.
> *
> Assuming they fit me and are appropriately comfortable then I am already decided on buying the Swath Step On boots/bindings. If for some reason they don’t fit then I’ll post a new thread on other options ;-)
> 
> ...


Well you need to determine why is the pain/bruising of your lead foot/big toe happening. There are several potential factors that might come in to play...all that fit under the general heading of boot fit....so lets be a bit more specific.

1. Ski boots and snowboard boots ride differently. With ski boots you are mostly on your balls/toes with your shins leaning into the tongue of the boot. Verses snowboatrd boots, on heelside you are leaning back against the cuff (half of the time) instead of leaning in to the tongue. This leaning back, generally doesn't happen in skiing and toe bang only happens in ill fitting ski boots that are too big. A similar thing happens in ill fitting snowboard boots. So its a matter of preventing the foot from sliding forward during heelside...to which a good fitting insoles will help significantly.

2. Locking down the heel...by way of making a heel pocket and then also having the appropriate and good fitting mods of L, J, C butterflies. You might have a good idea of your feet from yer ski boots and similar mods maybe a good place to start.

3. Shop fit verses hill/riding fit...is 2 different things...mainly because shop fit is static verses hill fit is dynamic and besides when riding you should be in a more athletic stance. The athletic stance should pull your foot back in the heel pocket and thus yer toes back away from the toe end of the boots. And subsequently, the snugness of the cuff (and potential mods to the liner tongue) will help hold your foot from slipping forward and help make the ankle mods eliminate heel lift issues.

4. If your are getting black toe, you can try blowing out the liner, perhaps by using toecaps during the moulding part, shaving a bit of the liner/outside or even cutting an X where the toe is pressured...or even a small hole to create more room.

Anyway, we can couch fit, but that is all BS. The proof is you actually in the boot, riding a few days and tweaking mods. If you happen to not need any boot/liner adjustments....you've won the lotto and you should feel like a sweepstakes WINNER.


----------



## TheSalamander (Mar 11, 2019)

Based on WiredSports instructions I am actually a size 9 which could in part explain why my toe was getting bruised in the size 9.5 well used Burton rental boot. 

I was fortunate enough to find a pair of size 9 Burton Ruler Step Ons at my local store yesterday. While my plan is to order the Swath Step Ons in size 9 for next season it did give me a chance to try the size 9 Ruler Step Ons in store for 10-15 minutes. Overall the fit was snug but comfortable with good heel hold. I appreciate that fitting in a store doesn't mean they will work for me on a slope but I was at least able to confirm that there were no major showstoppers or discomfort points based on foot shape/size.

Thanks all for the feedback. I'm pleased that so far the Step On boots are continuing to look promising in meeting my specific needs. The Burton Step On system is not going to be something many boarders are likely to be interested in, but for me it is part of the reason why I am considering the switch from skiing to snowboarding.

regards

TheSalamander


----------

